# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " أحمد الزعبي " ضيف كرسي  الاعتراف

## غسان

رائع بكل معنى الكلمه ...

صريح لابعد الحدود ... 

عضو مميز .. ومشرف قدير ...

 محاور متمكن .. وصديق فذ ... وشريك لا يشق له غبار  :Db465236ff: ...

رحبوا معي جميعا بالمتألق دوما ...


احمد الزعبي ...

ضيفنا الجديد على كرسي الاعتراف ...

 اهلا وسهلا ابوحميد نور الكرسي ...

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_خلص راح عبادة_


  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  راح

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

نور الكرسي ابو محمد

----------


## محمد العزام

نورت الكرسي احمد
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

سؤالي الاول
شو حابب تحكي بصوت عــــــالي

----------


## عُبادة

> خلص راح عبادة


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

اهلا وسهلا احمد :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

اهلا احمد....نورت الكرسي :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

مرحبا احمد
ما هي احلى كلمة قيلت لك ؟؟؟
 كيف هو احمد في حيااته خاارج المنتدى ؟؟ 
 ما هي اعلى المرااتب العلمية في نظر احمد ؟؟
 ما هو موقفك من خياانة اقرب النااس الى قلبك ؟؟
 هي جملتك لكل واحد فيهم ..
 حسان قضاه

غسان

دموع الورد

مها

زهرة التوليب

عباده شطناوي


راجع ان شاء الله

----------


## غسان

_ابوحميد هويتك الشخصيه ..؟؟؟ لازم يكون اول سؤال بس في ناس داخلين عالحامي مباشره_

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*احمد الزعبي .. مساااء الخير ..**مساء الخير غسان**

**\**
*****
**\**
*****
**\*
*اكثر ما يعجبني باحمد صراحته ... وارائه الجريئه ... هل كانت هذه الصراحه سببا للمشكلات ..؟؟ وهل جلبت السعاده ام التعاسة لك ..؟؟**اكيد الصراحة الزائدة بتكون سبب للمشكلات لكن لم تصل الى حدود التعاسة ...على الاغلب الانطباع الأول عني دائما يكون سلبي لكن سرعان ما يتغير من قبل نفس الشخص باعترافه الشخصي.*
*احمد ... بين الحصن والاسرة والدراسة والاصدقاء .. تحدث لي عن احمد .. ويومه.. كيف يمر ..؟؟**أغلب الوقت في الحصن وقت فراغ كبير جدا بين كل محاضرة والثانية...اما الاسرة والاصدقاء دائما التقصييير موجود....بعد الدوام بستريح شوي وعالاغلب بدرس او بكون عالانترنت ...او سهرات مفاجئة*
*كلية الحصن .. وهندسة المياه والبيئه .. لاي درجه تلبي طموحك ..؟؟؟**ما في درجة معينة بس تلبي جزء كبير من حلم التخصص*
*بعد البكالوريس في نية للدراسات العليا .. ولا على قطاع العمل مباشرة .. ؟؟**حاليا التفكير منصب في البكالوريس بعد ذلك ...الخيرة في ما اختاره الله ...النية موجودة لتكملة الدراسة وجميع الامكانيات متوفرة الحمدلله* 
*الحب .. ااااااه من الحب ... عرفه لي بمنظورك الشخصي ... واين احمد منه ..؟؟**مشاعر صادقة وعطاء غير منقطع لمن تحب ...التعاسة والسعادة ...الفرح والحزن ...الغيرة والثقة العمياء والشك ...الكلمة التي تجرح والاخرى التي تطمئن....هو هكذا متناقض بكل ما فيه ..ومع ذلك لا نستطيع ان نستمر نحن بدونه*
*هل تتحول الصداقه الى حب ..؟؟؟ او العكس ..؟؟؟**الصديق هو بنفس الوقت حبيب ... اما اذا كانت المشاعر تجاه الاخر هي  مشاعر حب لصديق وتحولت الى مشاعر حب من نوع اخر فهذا ممكن ...ولكن على الاغلب لا يمكن ذلك ...اما العكس وهو ان يتحول الحب الى صداقة هون بحكي من الصعب جدا جدا ...وتصل الى درجة المستحيل ان يحدث ذلك*
*الاحلام .. هل تتحقق ..؟؟ وما هي اهم احلامك ..؟؟**لم يتحقق شيء من ما اسعى له ...لكني متفائل بتحقق الاحلام بناءا على احلام الطفولة التي تحققت...ما زلت أؤمن بذلك...كل شيء ممكن ...اما الحلم الابرز هو تفوقي في العمل....*
*اليوم بالدردشه زهره التوليب حكت انه ثلثين الشباب هالايام بنات* *.. شو رأيك ..؟؟**ما بقدر أحكي نسبة بصراحة ...هي بترجع لطبيعة الشخص نفسه ... بحكم اختلاطنا وعلاقاتنا في المجتمع تجد ان هناك اشخاص يفرضون احترامهم وهيبتهم على الاخرين وهناك اخرين لا يستحقون كلمة رجل ... هناك اشخاص بالفعل يسيئون الى مفهوم الرجولة**او انهم لا يعرفون معنى هذه الكلمة...حتى هو لا يجد نفسه امام من يقف معهم...احيانا من دون ما تعرفه بتحزن عليه....واحيانا بتحس انه بأيده يصنع نفسه بس هو ما بده وهاد بالفعل بيغيضني كثير...بس انه النسبة توصل للثلثين لا صعب كثير توصل لهون ...خصوصا انه الحكم يجي من بنت ما بكون عادل لأنها ما بتختلط بنسبة كبيرة من الرجال بحكم قيود يفرضها الدين والمجتمع...اما اتهام ربيع ...ما بعرف هل هو اتهام ام هي الحقيقة المرة...يمكن النسبة مبالغ فيها وقد تصل في مجتمعنا الاردني الى ثلاثين بالمية فقط ما بعرف ليش مع انها صفة بتبشع المرأة*
*شو اكثر اغنيه بتحبها ..؟؟؟ ولمين بتسمع غير كاظم* *...؟؟؟**كاظم دائما وابدا ....واجمل أغنية مدرسة الحب ....اما لمين بحب اسمع لغير كاظم ما بتفرق الاغنية الحلوة بتسمعها لمين ما كان ...من القديم ام كلثوم وعبدالحليم وصباح فخري وماجدة الرومي....**من الجديد عمرو مصطفى نازل بقوة*
*اذا كان بأيدك ترجع العمر لورى .. لوين بترجعه وليش ..؟؟**لأيام المدرسة وتحديدا لغاية الصف السادس ..هي اجمل ايام*
*حكمة تؤمن بها كثيرا ..؟**هي اية قرآنية بس بكل موقف بزداد ايماني بسببها وهي ...قال تعالى :عسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم*
*من هو قدوتك بالحياة .. ومن هو الشخص الاكثر تأثيرا بك..؟؟؟**ما بحب مصطلح قدوتك بالحياة على الأغلب بعجبني كل انسان بصفة بحاول اتخذ منه قدوة بهاي الصفة..الشخص الاكثر تأثيرا اكيد ابوي...ومرات بحس انه اخوي اله تأثير فيي*
*هل قوة الشخصية (( غرور ))..؟؟وهل اصبحت الطيبة ((هبل))..؟؟**بصراحة بحياتي ما شفت انسان بيمتلك شخصية قوية وبنفس الوقت متواضع...ما بعرف يمكن اجتمع بهالانسان بس لحد هسه عندي قناعة انه هالصفتين ما بجتمعوا مع بعض....للطيبة حد بعد هذا الحد تتحول الى هبل فعلا...وهي صفة رائعة اذا تحلى بها الانسن بالصورة المناسبة*
*الحب والصداقة ..؟؟ ايهما تختار اذا كان علبك ذلك ..؟؟ولماذا ..؟؟**حاليا لن اختار اي منهما ...*
*ايهم اجمل ..البارحة ام اليوم ام غدا ..**اكيد دائما البارحة هي اجمل ...ليس تشائم ولكن هكذا هو الواقع*
*من هم افضل عشر اعضاء بالمنتدى ..؟؟**ما بقدر أحكم ومش انا اللي بقيم مين الافضل الكل خير وبركة**

*
*من اعضاء المنتدى ..*
*مين اكثر شخص بتحترمه ..**جوري**
**مين اكثر شخص بتحسه قريب منك ..**مهدي**
**اكثر عضو بيشبهك ...؟؟**ما في حد بيشبهني**
**اكثر عضو قصاص ..**سؤال جريء بس عقلك بقلك اجاوب عليه...*
*ابوحميد ... هل انت ..*
*متردد**احيانا في بعض الامور لكن سرعان ما بحسم الموضوع**
**مبادر**مبادر للي بدي اياه**
**طيب**بعرفش* *
**سريع الغضب* *لا**
**تفقد الامل من الشيء بسرعه .. ولا وراه وراه حتى يزبط ..* *لا وراه وراه وراه**
**صاحب فضل على احد**لا**
**حامل ذنب احد**لا**متفائل**لا*
*هل انت راضٍ عن نفسك ..؟؟؟**الى حد كبير*
*اختر عشر اعضاء .. واكتب بجنب كل واحد فيهم كلمة.. لقب..نصيحة.. الي بدك اياه ..**جوري...كل الاحترام والتقدير**غسان ...حط عقلك براسك ونرد على شباب العلوم**..**حسان ...شكرا**مهدي...تزعلش مني بالمرة**عبادة ...شكرا عالتوصيلة بالسيارة وحقك علي**زهرة التوليب ..خليكي هيك**دموع الورد...* *الهدوء**جنتل مان ....عقبال ما* *نشوفك بروب التخرج**خالد الجنيدي ...رح نعلمك لغة ال**ch**اف لا تخاف**محمد العزام ...ربنا يوفقك*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*
أحمد..سؤال عابر..
من تعاملي معك لاحظت انك شخص تتمسك بارائك بطريقه فظيعه ((وهون انت بتشبهني)) ...
لا انتي بتشبهيني 
هل خسر احمد بسبب تمسكه برأيه؟
لا يخلو الامر
هل ندمت ذات يوم لذات السبب؟
لحد هسه لأ
هل تعتقد ان هذه الصفه مشكله عندك ام تعتز بها؟

ما فكرت انها مشكلة او لأ... خلص هي صفة فيي وبس

كلمه بتوجهها لتوليب..
بنتشكرك لكل اللي بتقدميه للمنتدى والله يعطيكي العافية وينولك اللي ببالك ...انتي بنت مجتهدة واكيد لكل مجتهد نصيب ... 
ملاحظه: لاترد على غسان 
مش رح ارد عليكم الثنين 
*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

تحياتي ابو محمد :Icon31: 

اهلا خالد :Icon31: 

ماذا تعني لك كل من:

الرمثا 

الطره 

الشجره

عمراوه 

كل هالمناطق ما بتعنيلي شي ...بس يمكن لأنه الي اصحاب من هناك وبس


ذنيبه

أصلي ...


الحصن :Db465236ff: 

الحصن يا ديرتي :Db465236ff: 



ايش نوع تلفون؟و ايش خطك؟و ايش نغمة تلفونك؟

نوكيا n78 .... أمنية ... نوكيا تون




هل انت عاطفي ام عقلاني؟

الثنتين




اخر مره بكيت؟و ليش؟

شو بيعرفني ... بس ما بكيت من زمااااااااااان :Db465236ff: 




اخر مره ضحكت؟و ليش؟

اليوم بالمحاضرة الدكتور احرج شب بطريقة مضحكة :Db465236ff: 



زيد الشبول؟ايش بالنسبه الك :Db465236ff: ؟مش قادر انسى قصة الchعاchيل :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
زيد أخوي وصاحبي وابن تخصصي من افضل شباب الكلية على الاطلاق ...وعقله راكب على عقلي تمام بفهمني وبفهمه .... واغلب وقتي بالكلية معه ...بتعتمد عليه بكل شي

هي chعاchيل وبس :Db465236ff:  وفريchة.... وchيف حالك و.... ...هاي كلها اختبارات لغة لازم تخضعلها  :Db465236ff: 



ترتيب بين أخوتك؟

الثامن



ايش هي الصفات المهمه الي لازم تكون باي شخص حتى يصبح صديقك؟

اهم شي يكون عقله كبير وطيب ...وشخصيته متناسبة مع شخصيتي واسلوبه بالحياة يكون قريب الى درجة كبيرة من أسلوبي

احلى 5 اغاني سمعتهم لتامر حسني :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ؟

اغلب اغاني تامر حلوة بس مش بكل الاوقات


احلى 5 اغاني عربيه بحياتك؟و كذلك 5 اغاني اجنبيه؟

احلى خمس أغاني عربية ...مدرسة الحب ... واغاني كاظم كلها ...مش متذكر شو في كثير أغاني حلوة


اغاني غربية ما بسمع يمكن كل اللي سمعتهم بحياتي عشر أغاني حبيت منهم ...

( it's not good-bye (laura pausini

i will always love u -- whitney houston

hello--- lional rechie

My All----mariah carey

وبحب كمن أغنية ل enrique iglesias خاصة hero

مغنيك العربي المفضل تامر حسني :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ما اختلفناش :Db465236ff: ؟طيب الاجنبي مين؟ :Icon31: 

العربي المفضل كاظم...والاجنبي ما في  :Icon31: 


كلمات توصف بها احمد الزعبي؟ :Icon31: 

ما بقدر



كنت موجود يوم الامسيه الشعريه؟ :Icon31: 

لأ



متى سجلت في المنتدى؟ :Icon31: 

مش متذكر يمكن بشهر 5 او 6 السنة الماضية 



ايش رأيك بالمنتدى؟ :Icon31: 

ممتاز



ممكن تبتعد عن المنتدى؟ :Icon31: انا طبعاً لأ :Db465236ff: حتى لو كحشتني الاداره :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

لا ما بحب ابتعد.....بس لو انكحشت بطلع :Db465236ff: 




الي فات مات و ما تنفع كلمة يا ريت................لمن تهديها :Icon31: 

لحدا

ايش رأيك بالشعر؟بتكتب؟ :Icon31: 

ما بحب الشعر ونادر ما احفظ بيت شعر ...واكيد ما بفكر اكتب



شاعرك المفضل؟ :Icon31: من هو؟ :Icon31: 

يمكن أحمد مطر لأنه جريء ...

مين من الاعضاء ما قعدت معاه قعده حلوه و نفسك تقعد معاه؟

ما حد


رح اذكر بعض الاعضاء و انت اوصفه بكلمه او عدة كلمات؟


حسان القضاه


غسان


العالي عالي


ايمن


مها

سوسن


عباده

عمار القسايمه

محمد القسايمه

معاذ ملحم

محمد حوريه

محمد العزام

حلم حياتي

ashrafwater

m7md

ايات قاسم

زهرة المطر

زهرة التوليب

خالد الجنيدي

كلهم اعضاء مميزين والكلمة الطيبة قليلة فيهم

يعطيك العافيه ابو محمد :Icon31: 

الله يعافيك خالد

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_احمد الزعبي .. مساااء الخير ..


مساء الخير غسان

\
*
\
*
\


اكثر ما يعجبني باحمد صراحته ... وارائه الجريئه ... هل كانت هذه الصراحه سببا للمشكلات ..؟؟ وهل جلبت السعاده ام التعاسة لك ..؟؟
اكيد الصراحة الزائدة بتكون سبب للمشكلات لكن لم تصل الى حدود التعاسة ...على الاغلب الانطباع الأول عني دائما يكون سلبي لكن سرعان ما يتغير من قبل نفس الشخص باعترافه الشخصي.

احمد ... بين الحصن والاسرة والدراسة والاصدقاء .. تحدث لي عن احمد .. ويومه.. كيف يمر ..؟؟


أغلب الوقت في الحصن وقت فراغ كبير جدا بين كل محاضرة والثانية...اما الاسرة والاصدقاء دائما التقصييير موجود....بعد الدوام بستريح شوي وعالاغلب بدرس او بكون عالانترنت ...او سهرات مفاجئة


كلية الحصن .. وهندسة المياه والبيئه .. لاي درجه تلبي طموحك ..؟؟؟


ما في درجة معينة بس تلبي جزء كبير من حلم التخصص


بعد البكالوريس في نية للدراسات العليا .. ولا على قطاع العمل مباشرة .. ؟؟


حاليا التفكير منصب في البكالوريس بعد ذلك ...الخيرة في ما اختاره الله ...النية موجودة لتكملة الدراسة وجميع الامكانيات متوفرة الحمدلله 


الحب .. ااااااه من الحب ... عرفه لي بمنظورك الشخصي ... واين احمد منه ..؟؟


مشاعر صادقة وعطاء غير منقطع لمن تحب ...التعاسة والسعادة ...الفرح والحزن ...الغيرة والثقة العمياء والشك ...الكلمة التي تجرح والاخرى التي تطمئن....هو هكذا متناقض بكل ما فيه ..ومع ذلك لا نستطيع ان نستمر نحن بدونه


هل تتحول الصداقه الى حب ..؟؟؟ او العكس ..؟؟؟


الصديق هو بنفس الوقت حبيب ... اما اذا كانت المشاعر تجاه الاخر هي مشاعر حب لصديق وتحولت الى مشاعر حب من نوع اخر فهذا ممكن ...ولكن على الاغلب لا يمكن ذلك ...اما العكس وهو ان يتحول الحب الى صداقة هون بحكي من الصعب جدا جدا ...وتصل الى درجة المستحيل ان يحدث ذلك


الاحلام .. هل تتحقق ..؟؟ وما هي اهم احلامك ..؟؟


لم يتحقق شيء من ما اسعى له ...لكني متفائل بتحقق الاحلام بناءا على احلام الطفولة التي تحققت...ما زلت أؤمن بذلك...كل شيء ممكن ...اما الحلم الابرز هو تفوقي في العمل....


اليوم بالدردشه زهره التوليب حكت انه ثلثين الشباب هالايام بنات .. شو رأيك ..؟؟


ما بقدر أحكي نسبة بصراحة ...هي بترجع لطبيعة الشخص نفسه ... بحكم اختلاطنا وعلاقاتنا في المجتمع تجد ان هناك اشخاص يفرضون احترامهم وهيبتهم على الاخرين وهناك اخرين لا يستحقون كلمة رجل ... هناك اشخاص بالفعل يسيئون الى مفهوم الرجولةاو انهم لا يعرفون معنى هذه الكلمة...حتى هو لا يجد نفسه امام من يقف معهم...احيانا من دون ما تعرفه بتحزن عليه....واحيانا بتحس انه بأيده يصنع نفسه بس هو ما بده وهاد بالفعل بيغيضني كثير...بس انه النسبة توصل للثلثين لا صعب كثير توصل لهون ...خصوصا انه الحكم يجي من بنت ما بكون عادل لأنها ما بتختلط بنسبة كبيرة من الرجال بحكم قيود يفرضها الدين والمجتمع...اما اتهام ربيع ...ما بعرف هل هو اتهام ام هي الحقيقة المرة...يمكن النسبة مبالغ فيها وقد تصل في مجتمعنا الاردني الى ثلاثين بالمية فقط ما بعرف ليش مع انها صفة بتبشع المرأة


شو اكثر اغنيه بتحبها ..؟؟؟ ولمين بتسمع غير كاظم ...؟؟؟


كاظم دائما وابدا ....واجمل أغنية مدرسة الحب ....اما لمين بحب اسمع لغير كاظم ما بتفرق الاغنية الحلوة بتسمعها لمين ما كان ...من القديم ام كلثوم وعبدالحليم وصباح فخري وماجدة الرومي....من الجديد عمرو مصطفى نازل بقوة


اذا كان بأيدك ترجع العمر لورى .. لوين بترجعه وليش ..؟؟


لأيام المدرسة وتحديدا لغاية الصف السادس ..هي اجمل ايام


حكمة تؤمن بها كثيرا ..؟


هي اية قرآنية بس بكل موقف بزداد ايماني بسببها وهي ...قال تعالى :عسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم


من هو قدوتك بالحياة .. ومن هو الشخص الاكثر تأثيرا بك..؟؟؟


ما بحب مصطلح قدوتك بالحياة على الأغلب بعجبني كل انسان بصفة بحاول اتخذ منه قدوة بهاي الصفة..الشخص الاكثر تأثيرا اكيد ابوي...ومرات بحس انه اخوي اله تأثير فيي


هل قوة الشخصية (( غرور ))..؟؟وهل اصبحت الطيبة ((هبل))..؟؟


بصراحة بحياتي ما شفت انسان بيمتلك شخصية قوية وبنفس الوقت متواضع...ما بعرف يمكن اجتمع بهالانسان بس لحد هسه عندي قناعة انه هالصفتين ما بجتمعوا مع بعض....للطيبة حد بعد هذا الحد تتحول الى هبل فعلا...وهي صفة رائعة اذا تحلى بها الانسن بالصورة المناسبة


الحب والصداقة ..؟؟ ايهما تختار اذا كان علبك ذلك ..؟؟ولماذا ..؟؟


حاليا لن اختار اي منهما ...


ايهم اجمل ..البارحة ام اليوم ام غدا ..


اكيد دائما البارحة هي اجمل ...ليس تشائم ولكن هكذا هو الواقع


من هم افضل عشر اعضاء بالمنتدى ..؟؟


ما بقدر أحكم ومش انا اللي بقيم مين الافضل الكل خير وبركة




من اعضاء المنتدى ..


مين اكثر شخص بتحترمه ..


جوري
مين اكثر شخص بتحسه قريب منك ..


مهدي
اكثر عضو بيشبهك ...؟؟


ما في حد بيشبهني
اكثر عضو قصاص ..


سؤال جريء بس عقلك بقلك اجاوب عليه...


ابوحميد ... هل انت ..


متردد


احيانا في بعض الامور لكن سرعان ما بحسم الموضوع
مبادر


مبادر للي بدي اياه
طيب


بعرفش 
سريع الغضب 


لا
تفقد الامل من الشيء بسرعه .. ولا وراه وراه حتى يزبط .. 


لا وراه وراه وراه



صاحب فضل على احد


لا
حامل ذنب احد


لا


متفائل


لا


هل انت راضٍ عن نفسك ..؟؟؟


الى حد كبير


اختر عشر اعضاء .. واكتب بجنب كل واحد فيهم كلمة.. لقب..نصيحة.. الي بدك اياه ..


جوري...كل الاحترام والتقدير


غسان ...حط عقلك براسك ونرد على شباب العلوم..


حسان ...شكرا


مهدي...تزعلش مني بالمرة


عبادة ...شكرا عالتوصيلة بالسيارة وحقك علي


زهرة التوليب ..خليكي هيك


دموع الورد... الهدوء


جنتل مان ....عقبال ما نشوفك بروب التخرج


خالد الجنيدي ...رح نعلمك لغة الchاف لا تخاف


محمد العزام ...ربنا يوفقك_




حبيبي احمد 
عقبال عندك يا رب

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

_ممكن اسأل ما بتحس يا احمد انك لما تناقش بتطلع عن جوهر الموضوع؟؟؟؟_

_لا ...ما حسيت هالاحساس لأني أكيد لو شعرت بهالشي بحاول اغير بأسلوبي في النقاش_

----------


## The Gentle Man

احمد
الحمد لله على السلامه
وين زمان ما شفناك


ممكن امتحانات
كيف امتحاناتك 
وان شاء الله خير 


بس

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اهلا محمد ..الله يسلمك يا رب امتحانات ورا بعض ومشاكل...خصوصا اني ما كنت ماشي بالمواد فاضطريت اغيب ...وقدمنا فيرست وان شاء الله خير

شكرا محمد :Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _
> أحمد..سؤال عابر..
> من تعاملي معك لاحظت انك شخص تتمسك بارائك بطريقه فظيعه ((وهون انت بتشبهني)) ...
> لا انتي بتشبهيني 
> هل خسر احمد بسبب تمسكه برأيه؟
> لا يخلو الامر
> هل ندمت ذات يوم لذات السبب؟
> ...


شكرا لردك الحلو أحمد..وانا بتعجبني كتيير ثقتك بنفسك...
وكلامي عن الرجوله فوق :Db465236ff:  أكيد مبالغ فيه...بس كان القصد هو الرد على اتهامات الطرف الاخر...وزيما بتعرف خير وسيله للدفاع هي الهجوم  :Db465236ff:  وأنا معك برأيك

----------


## غسان

_الله يعطيك العافيه ابوحميد ... كان الكرسي اكثر من رائع بوجودك..._

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الله يعافيك غسان ....

شكرا لكل اللي شارك بأسئلته الرائعة والممتعة بصراحة في أسئلة كانت أكثر من رائعة .... وهذا بدل على وعي وتميز وذكاء العضو اللي طرح اسئلته :Icon31:

----------

